# Safari plein écran ?



## mac_newbie (11 Juillet 2003)

Peut-on surfer avec Safari en mode PLEIN ECRAN? (juste la page web affichée sur la totalité du moniteur)

Merci


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juillet 2003)

'

Ce genre de fantaisie ne peut traditionnellement pas se faire sur Mac. Néanmoins, esssaye cette combinaison de touche : "alt" + "pomme" + "+" et tu m'en rediras des nouvelles (si ça marche pas, fais "alt" + "pomme" + "*" avant).

'+


----------



## Floppy (11 Juillet 2003)

Salut,

Tu peux utiliser  WebDesktop en remplacement.

10 01 messages de Floppy


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Oui mais webDesktop ne permet pas les onglets, donc c'est limité à une seule fenêtre (mais sinon c'est bien fait, il utilise même les cookies de Safari).


----------



## azerty (11 Juillet 2003)

Command-Option-+ ne marche pas chez moi, pas plus que Command-Option-*, ça fait pareil que Command-+, ça agrandit simplement la taille des caractères...


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Juillet 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> *
> Command-Option-+ ne marche pas chez moi, pas plus que Command-Option-*, ça fait pareil que Command-+, ça agrandit simplement la taille des caractères...
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu n'as que l'agrandissement du texte de Safari, refais une fois "pomme" + "alt" + "*" et refais derrière "alt" + "pomme" + "+". Si ça marche toujours pas va dans les préférences système, onglet "Accès universel" et paramètre l'effet de zoom à ta guise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## azerty (12 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> (...) et paramètre l'effet de zoom à ta guise.
> 
> 
> ...



           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça n'agit que sur le texte de la fenêtre active, ça ...

                  mais ça n'a pas trop d'importance, de toute façon il semble que sur le G3 Beige, il y ait des petits détails de ce genre qui ne marche pas comme sur les Macs plus récents...


----------



## delta (12 Juillet 2003)

mac_newbie a dit:
			
		

> * Peut-on surfer avec Safari en mode PLEIN ECRAN? (juste la page web affichée sur la totalité du moniteur)
> 
> Merci
> 
> ...



Script "Window to full screen" réalise ceci ... c'est un des nombreux Safari Scripts offerts par Apple !

A +


----------



## mac_newbie (13 Juillet 2003)

delta a dit:
			
		

> *Script "Window to full screen" réalise ceci ... c'est un des nombreux Safari Scripts offerts par Apple !*



Danke schön! La navigation peut se faire entièrement au clavier?


----------



## alfred (13 Juillet 2003)

si tu actives le  debug menu, il y a une liste des raccourcis clavier.


----------



## mac_newbie (13 Juillet 2003)

Franchement, vous êtes formidables.


----------



## mac_newbie (15 Août 2003)

Il semble qu'un petit logiciel soit disponible pour surfer plein écran avec SAFARI.


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)

il y a justement  *une niouze à ce propos sur McBid* 


          scuze me, mac newbie, j'avais pas regardé...


----------

